# Looking better?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She is not weedy or lacking muscle now! She looks fit & athletic, nice horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

That is a very nicy looking girl!!!!


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

She looks great! I didn't see the before pictures, but your horse looks very fit and her weight is just about perfect, but I think she could use another 50ish pounds. Then again, I am used to hunter/jumpers that are usually borderline chubby.

Her conformation is very cute too


----------



## PaintMeAnOvero (Jun 12, 2012)

PreciousPony said:


> She looks great! I didn't see the before pictures, but your horse looks very fit and her weight is just about perfect, but I think she could use another 50ish pounds. Then again, I am used to hunter/jumpers that are usually borderline chubby.
> 
> Her conformation is very cute too


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintMeAnOvero (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you all for the feedback... much appreciated!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I did not remember your first posting of her. Why don't you put up the old photos again, for comparison? She looks reallly good right nowl.


----------



## PaintMeAnOvero (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't have those conformation photos anymore...at least that I can find. I do have pics of her from last summer in my albums, though. I'll see if I can find a good one for comparison.


----------



## PaintMeAnOvero (Jun 12, 2012)

How about this one? She's a little "pumped" up because we had just gotten done with a 2 hr trail ride. This was last summer.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

eee is that the same horse ? I dont think a horse back can stretch and a horse can get 4 white leg markings all of a sudden.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Loos like the same horse to ME..... I do not understand "weedy" if the other thread pics were taken about the same time. She was very FIT, and there is nothing wrong with that!!

Nancy


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

OliviaMyee said:


> eee is that the same horse ? I dont think a horse back can stretch and a horse can get 4 white leg markings all of a sudden.


Its possible her white socks could be covered by mud in the new photo. But I agree, her back looks much longer in the old picture. Plus, I think she looks well muscled in the old photo, look at that butt! Are we sure this is the same horse? It doesnt look like she is under muscled or weedy in that other photo at all.


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks like the same horse to me...I don't see where you are seeing white on the legs...in either picture...


----------



## PaintMeAnOvero (Jun 12, 2012)

It's the same horse...she does not have socks. Different picture angles make her back look long, which it is. I know her faults, just wanted an opinion on her fitness 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

She looks good in both photos to me. I like the way she looked last summer, actually.
Sometimes we let our horses carry too much weight. People get all worked up about the weight they carry as to a rider and tack and don't think about the extra pounds on their own body. I think a fit horse a bit on the leaner side is not a bad thing.


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

she looks really really good. good job with her


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Ha ha yea the feet were muddy in the first photo olivia...
Nice looking horse you did a great job!


----------

